# Did anyone else see the Maxabeam on ebay?



## stargzn (Mar 22, 2010)

It was a Deluxe package and no one else bid on it.


----------



## ROADSTIR (Mar 23, 2010)

I bought the first one they had on there and it rocks! Haven't had a lot of time to put it through its paces yet, but am looking forward to a few weeks of good weather to check it out. 

It was a killer price and came with the M2700 Hardigg Storm case.


----------



## stargzn (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought mine from Peyton5621 on ebay. Starting bid was $1500.00. It is in like new condition and is the deluxe version. I am getting it tomorrow so i hope the condition is as good as he said it was. I was the only bidder so got it for 1550.00 including the shipping.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 26, 2010)

Good pickup. That was how I got my deluxe package. It was brand new. Before purchase I even called PeakBeam and asked them to look up the S/N to make sure it was not reported stolen. They told me out it was listed as having been sold only 6 months earlier to a Norfolk VA, US Navy defense contractor, and sounded surprised that it ended up on EBay. So was it skimmed and sold on the side, or as truly excess stock being sold off? No idea, but I did my best to make sure it was a legit transaction.

That IR filter is so effective, you can't see squat coming out of it...but then I don't have night vision goggles to appreciate it.


----------



## stargzn (Apr 5, 2010)

Another maxabeam sold on ebay right after i bought mine for $475.00. i cant think why someone would sell it that cheap. It had the charger , two batteries, filter and hard case. That is my luck though i just paid $1550.00 for mine.


----------



## PhillyRube (Apr 5, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Good pickup. That was how I got my deluxe package. It was brand new. Before purchase I even called PeakBeam and asked them to look up the S/N to make sure it was not reported stolen. They told me out it was listed as having been sold only 6 months earlier to a Norfolk VA, US Navy defense contractor, and sounded surprised that it ended up on EBay. So was it skimmed and sold on the side, or as truly excess stock being sold off? No idea, but I did my best to make sure it was a legit transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> > Just don't play the Star Spangled Banner around it...heheheheh


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 6, 2010)

stargzn said:


> Another maxabeam sold on ebay right after i bought mine for $475.00. i cant think why someone would sell it that cheap. It had the charger , two batteries, filter and hard case. That is my luck though i just paid $1550.00 for mine.



WOW! That's a record low, and makes an even stronger case that a number of these are being sold by people who didn't pay for them. I can't imagine selling this without a price reserve of at least $1,000 needing to be met. Just so you don't feel too bad, I have never heard of a package like that selling less than $1200, and had a flag set to give me EBay alerts for 2 years when one came up.


----------



## cyrix9445 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got that one for $475, and I'm really surprised I did, someone else had bid $200 and didn't meet the reserve, so I just nabbed it for the buy-it-now. 

Judging by the guys feedback it looks legit, he's sold all kids of military stuff, a lot of it new, surplus?


----------



## stargzn (Apr 7, 2010)

I have had tag on the maxabeams on ebay. When i got the email two weeks ago on the maxabeam deluxe i watched it because it was the first one in over a year with the deluxe package. starting bid was $1500.00 and no one else bid on it so i got it for $1550.00 with shipping. Than the vary next week the one you bought came up on ebay. You did not buy that you stole it..... What a deal. I have never been lucky like that i always have to pay a premium. Oh well congratulations on your purchase and you will love the light..


----------



## Patriot (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to pictures....


----------



## cyrix9445 (Apr 12, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I'll be looking forward to pictures....



It's the one on the left:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 12, 2010)

Very nice! You must be excited. I really enjoyed owning mine for the year or two that I had it. Who knows, the "bug" might bite again in the future.


----------

